# Preparing my application



## Ivyn (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, I need some help on how to prepare my application. I've browsed the requirements for a few colleges and most of them require essays. Any tips on what do I write my essays on? I'm a little confused about that.

Also, is a high school transcript required to get in or can I skip that and just go on the strength of my GED scores.

Will sending my porfolio with my artwork help me get into a film program?

Finnally, I'm trying to assemble a list of colleges to apply to with decent film programs that I have somewhat of a chance of getting into.

Thanks, hope I'm not too confusing.


----------



## Ivyn (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, I need some help on how to prepare my application. I've browsed the requirements for a few colleges and most of them require essays. Any tips on what do I write my essays on? I'm a little confused about that.

Also, is a high school transcript required to get in or can I skip that and just go on the strength of my GED scores.

Will sending my porfolio with my artwork help me get into a film program?

Finnally, I'm trying to assemble a list of colleges to apply to with decent film programs that I have somewhat of a chance of getting into.

Thanks, hope I'm not too confusing.


----------



## cobra_commander (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, I can't be of much help since I didn't go to film school.  However, as for the portfolio, I don't think it would hurt you at all to send it along with your applications...at worst, they just won't accept you (which they probably wouldn't have accepted you anyway...the portfolio isn't going to keep you from getting in).

As for the essay, I would need to know more about where you are sending them, but it can't hurt to be as creative as possible, yet still stick to your point (and prove/support said point).  Now, if that wasn't a generic support answer, I don't know what is.


----------



## suspectx (Jul 30, 2004)

Artwork won't get you into a film school, I know because I tried once and they told me that it won't work unless I'm going through a graphics program.  

What they do look for is a video or film portfolio (depending on the school you're applying to) But the essay is pretty important because it lets them know what kind of a person you are and how you think.

For schools, try one that is nearest to your area or just move to Cali and go to either USC, AFI, The Art Center College of Design, etc.  

I'm not sure what they feel about GED but I'm sure they'd work it out with you.  WHen you try a film school you need to talk to a Councilor at that school or ask who you can talk to who will answer your questions. But a councilor will help you out a lot.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Nate Fackrell

http://www.studentfilms.com/film/get.do?id=690

Hope this helps


----------



## Ivyn (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'm still worried about my chances seeing how I was home-schooled and I have a GED. I'm not sure if I need to take any extra classes or SAT II or whatever. I guess I need to talk to a councilor about that. I've tried e-mailing but I never seem to get a responce.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 31, 2004)

hey Ivan, where are you? how old? i was homeschooled too (i don't know HOW everyone else fits film into their shcedule  )

i'm probably applying to some filmschools soon.


----------



## Ivyn (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm 17, I live in Texas. The University of Texas at Austin is actually my number one choice, I really want to get into it. Not only is it close by (well it's in the same state anyway) but I hear they've totally revamped their film program and it's pretty competitive.

What kind of curriculum did your parents use in your schooling and did you get a diploma? I'd really like to hear any tips you have on ways to prepare, but it looks like we're in about the same boat.


----------



## RFranco (Jul 31, 2004)

it depends what kind of essay they ask you. usually it is about you and your personality, but they ask about different things for a reason. 

GED might make it tougher, especially home schooled. usually they want to see your records to see what subjects you did better at than others, and how lazy or productive you got through certain periods of the year/different years. it's a better indicator of you as a person than just a straight on GPA


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 1, 2004)

ivan - i'm 17 as well. we didn't really follow a curriculum at all. basically i spent tons of time on the stuff i really like (computer graphics, programming, web design, acting, film-making, photography, writing) and much less time on the stuff i don't like. hence i suck at math and science. i'm gonna have to really prepare for the SAT


----------

